# Calculo de un oscilador de relajacion con PUT



## JoshFino (Oct 5, 2013)

Hola, bueno estoy cursando la materia de Electronica de Potencia, me han dejado una practica (Sistema Secuencial Paralelo key lees) y ocupo hacer el calculo de un oscilador de relajacion con un PUT, pero se supone que debi de conocerlo en una materia previa, pero el problema es que no lo vi! Estoy leyendo sobre el tema y tengo mas o menos clara la idea de su funcionamiento, pero cuando simulo con mis calculos, solo da un pulso inicial pero se queda asi!
El PUT que uso es el 2n6028, en Mutisim 10,ocupo un T=4.7 s, hice calculos con R=1M y C=4.7uF
Vbb=12V y defini una Rg=10k

Tengo entendido que debo de hacer uso de la Ip, Vv, Iv, para hacer el calculo lo tome en cuenta pero no obtengo resultados, agradeceria su ayuda!!


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2013)

No te salio el link del circuito con Multisim ni el procedimiento de cálculo.


----------



## JoshFino (Oct 5, 2013)

Gracias por responder, lo que pasa es que apenas tengo 2 mensajes en el foro, mi procedimiento de calculo fue asi:

T=RC*ln(1/(1-n))
defini n=.63 para que dependa de RC el periodo

elegi RG=10k

combine las eq´s:
1) RG=R1+R2/(R1+R2) despejando para R1, quedando R1=RG*R2/(R2-RG)
2) n=R1/(R1+R2) despejando para R1, quedando R1=nR2/(1-n)

igualando y despejando R2, obtuve: 
R2=RG/n

con base a ello ya se puede calcular R1

R1= 27 k
R2= 15.87 k

vs=R1*Vbb/(R1+R2)= 7.55v
Vp=n*Vbb+Vd=n*Vbb+0.7= 8.25v

Rmax=(Vbb-Vp)/Ip  con Ip=0.70 uA segun la datasheet Rmax=5.35 M


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 6, 2013)

JoshFino dijo:


> Gracias por responder, lo que pasa es que apenas tengo 2 mensajes en el foro, mi procedimiento de calculo fue asi:
> .................


El 2N6028 reemplaza a un transistor de unijuntura (clásicamente al 2N2646) en *cuanto a su función*, pero no es un reemplazo directo. Además que la simbología del UJT y el PUT son causa frecuente de malas interpretaciones --> lo conectan mal.

Cuando se hace un desarrollo, si no va acompañado de un esquema donde se vea a que se llama cada cosa y donde está, resulta todo confuso. Solamente tu madre se pondría a leer y releer para descifrar lo que hiciste.
En este caso, lo que veo da la sensación que lo hiciste los cálculos para un UJT, que no son los mismos que para el PUT.


El circuito en Multisim sigue ausente.


----------



## opamp (Oct 6, 2013)

Interesante seguramente tus fórmulas, desde que C electrolítico(puede tener un error de más del 20%) , no las sigo dogmáticamente , para mí son sólo referenciales. Veo que deseas T: R X C ( un tau) , quieres que oscile con un T: 4.7 s ya escogiste R: 1 MOhm y C: 4.7 uF. Colocas un pote tipo trimpot de 10K a VCC(12V) , lo ajustas a 6.9V y se lo mandas al Gate, cuando C se cargue a un Tau alcanzará 7.56V y se dispara el PUT , Rkatodo es de un valor suficientemente bajo para que se pueda disparar el PUT.con el trimpot corriges los errores de R y C.... Saludos TercerMundistas.


----------

